# The simple things in life



## karissa (Aug 3, 2005)

Ok, so I was talking to a friend the other day and thought this would be fun....

List some of the simple things in life you love.

A long warm bath with bubbles
A freshly cleaned house
Hugs from friends


----------



## terri (Aug 3, 2005)

A glass of wine on the back patio in the evenings
Listening to music
Talking to people you trust


----------



## Alison (Aug 3, 2005)

The smell of freshly cut grass
Spring flowers
A touch from a loved one
A child's laugh


----------



## photo gal (Aug 3, 2005)

clean sheets
hugs and kisses
watching the sunset
bubble baths
laughing
flowers
on 
and 
on...........................


----------



## Artemis (Aug 3, 2005)

Music to listen to...thats what keeps me who I am a lot of the time.
Friends and family.
Myself?


----------



## Traci (Aug 3, 2005)

The smell of fresh laundry
An unexpected smile for me only
Spending time with friends
and many, many, more


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 3, 2005)

quiet understandings
unspoken bonds
sweet tea
cold christmas time weather
poker game with close friends


----------



## Artemis (Aug 3, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> quiet understandings
> unspoken bonds
> sweet tea
> cold christmas time weather
> poker game with close friends



Strip poker sweatens the deal


----------



## karissa (Aug 3, 2005)

lol!


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 3, 2005)

Sunsets
Clouds
Crisp Rockey Mountain air


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 3, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Strip poker sweatens the deal




maybe with YOUR circle of guy friends...but not mine.


no sausage parties here!


----------



## photo gal (Aug 3, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Strip poker sweatens the deal



Arty I presume you meant "sweetens" however I am sure it also "sweatens" it too!


----------



## Karalee (Aug 3, 2005)

The smell of fresh flowers  :flower: 
An ice cool drink on a HOT day
Walks in the rain
Kickin yer shoes off and walking round bare foot


----------



## StarBright (Aug 3, 2005)

The night sky
my friends
my pets 
music
flowers
& hugs :hug::


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 3, 2005)

I like what Traci said:
 An unexpected smile for me only 
That's gotta be my favorite


----------



## KevinR (Aug 3, 2005)

A good cigar and glass of wine
An entertaining book
When my dog curls up in my lap
When my daughter curls up in my lap(a little different I think)
Watching the image appear while it sits in the developer


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Aug 3, 2005)

Being completely alone for a while. Day or night!

The warmth of the summer sun on my face.
The bite of the winter cold on my face.


----------



## graigdavis (Aug 3, 2005)

-Windows down driving at night in the summer.
-Good Food
-Being with close friends and family
-Riding my Bicycle
-Good Food
-Being Naked

Now the best would be being naked riding my bike at night in the summer while eating good food with my friends. (family would just be weird)


----------



## doenoe (Aug 3, 2005)

food
nature (not really simple, but its everywhere)
a night out with friends


----------



## Traci (Aug 3, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> I like what Traci said:
> An unexpected smile for me only
> That's gotta be my favorite



Thanks LittleMan!  :blushing: 
It truely makes me feel good when that happens.


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 3, 2005)

Being able to feel my heart laying beside me at night
genuinely nice and honest people
Mountain Dew Live Wire


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 3, 2005)

Traci said:
			
		

> Thanks LittleMan!  :blushing:
> It truely makes me feel good when that happens.


If I ever see you I'll be sure to give you an unexpected smile.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Aug 3, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> If I ever see you I'll be sure to give you an unexpected smile.


 
But now won't she be expecting it??................


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 3, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> But now won't she be expecting it??................


Do you always go around killing the mood?


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Aug 3, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Do you always go around killing the mood?


 
Sorry!   Traci, don't expect a smile off Littleman!

OT I know but why do people always say "I've got a surprise for you....." ?


----------



## sfaribault (Aug 3, 2005)

The cats letting me sleep past 4:30am....


----------



## Corry (Aug 3, 2005)

Having a whole day off that I don't have ANYTHING to do and can just hang around the house, me in a baggy t-shirt, him in boxers..baking brownies, watching TV together, sitting on the deck watching the deer and racoons in the backyard, no phones ringing and no one knocking at the door.  





			
				sfaribault said:
			
		

> The cats letting me sleep past 4:30am....



I am SO with you on that one!!!!!


----------



## Karalee (Aug 3, 2005)

The smell of the carrot cake thats wafting upstairs from my oven :mrgreen:


----------



## Traci (Aug 3, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Sorry!   Traci, don't expect a smile off Littleman!
> 
> OT I know but why do people always say "I've got a surprise for you....." ?



I'll be sure not to expect it, plasticspanner.

Littleman...if you ever get to So. Cal.  :hug:: to you!


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 3, 2005)

Traci said:
			
		

> I'll be sure not to expect it, plasticspanner.
> 
> Littleman...if you ever get to So. Cal.  :hug:: to you!


I'm sure I'll make it down there someday! 
I'll look you up! :mrgreen:


----------



## LilCujo (Aug 3, 2005)

Chatting with friends all day
Snuggling with my puppies
The smell of the ice
A really good practice
Spending time with the hubby


----------



## woodsac (Aug 3, 2005)

Running into a friend you haven't seen in awhile...
Goose bumps for no reason...
When someone says "Thank You"


----------



## karissa (Aug 3, 2005)

being in the arms of my husband
hot chocolate
Good memories of late relatives


----------



## Xmetal (Aug 3, 2005)

At Home: 

Smell of clean laundry
Nice warm bed on cold mornings
I have everything in my room I need except a Bar Fridge and Microwave 
Mum and Dads home cooking and their tollerance for my messy nature
My king-sized bed with 2-inch-thick pillow top matteress! 

Out and About:

The smell of rain...there's something about it that I like.
Wandering around the various shopping centres with my girlfriend
Going out and finding a nice empty strip of road in my car with plenty of twists and bends.
Time out on Newcastle Foreshore with mates.
Gloria Jeans Coffee

At the Ranch:

The rolling hills
Cows mooing
Cruising around on the Ride-on lawnmower. 
The smell of fresh baked bread in the morning (we have a breadmaker)
Going out and wandering around the thousands of aches of paddocks
Walking in amongst grazing cows
The sweet smell of the country air....

There is so much more....


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Aug 4, 2005)

Waking up every morning to find I'm still alive - I like suprises.


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 4, 2005)

I really love a dark cool night where all you see is the snow falling through the street lights and you're sitting with someone you love.


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 4, 2005)

chocolate in the evening
smell of an fresh orange
sun and the blue sky


----------



## Aga (Aug 4, 2005)

*making someone smile
*long chats with friends 
*hitch hiking 
*summer rain


----------



## Becky (Aug 4, 2005)

- the walk from baggage collection to arrivals in the airport when I go to visit my boyfriend, my eyes always go watery on the way :blushing::hugs:

- a cup of homemade tea after a long day at work (no matter how many cups I've had in work) 

- those songs that just make you smile :mrgreen: and that feeling that no matter how much you try you just can't dance hard enough!

- the smell of freshly cut grass 

- being in bed with the windows open listening to stormy weather outside 

- when you're having a row with someone and it turns into fits of giggles instead


----------



## Becky (Aug 4, 2005)

- little things that make you smile, like thinking up replies for this thread!

Nice post :mrgreen: Its made me glad I got out of bed today, thankyou!


----------



## vixenta (Aug 4, 2005)

- comfortable silences
- good health
- candlelit 
- learning something new
- taking walks


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 4, 2005)

Listening to the rain
A hug from a friend
Cuddling in the morning in our nice warm bed
A really long hot shower
A smile just for for me
Sweet soft kisses


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 4, 2005)

eyesight - often taken for granted.

I just read the title of this thread. This might not be classified as simple. I thought ppl were referring to things that they love.


----------



## Alison (Aug 4, 2005)

Being reuinted with old friends


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Aug 4, 2005)

Cuddled up on a couch with a loved one, a comforter, hot chocolate and a goofy movie on TV
Brushing a womans hair till she falls asleep
Watching a cat, sure that its being stalked, pounce on its own tail
Long hugs from people that care about you


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 4, 2005)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Cuddled up on a couch with a loved one, a comforter, hot chocolate and a goofy movie on TV
> Brushing a womans hair till she falls asleep



OMG are you going to get date offers with those comments or what!


----------



## Alison (Aug 5, 2005)

23" LCD monitors that arrive by Fed Ex, bummer it's my work one and not my personal one! But still,


----------



## Corry (Aug 5, 2005)

hitting snooze when you first wake up in the morning, and spending that last 5 minutes before I get up snuggled up close to the one I love, giving the strength to get up and face a day of work that I've been dreading since I left work yesterday.


----------



## photo gal (Aug 5, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Waking up every morning to find I'm still alive - I like suprises.



Gotta LOVE a man who is easy to please!


----------



## photo gal (Aug 5, 2005)

Sunbathing
moonlight
herbal tea
sushi


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 5, 2005)

being able to read this thread, and either oohing at what you say, or laughing at the comments...thanks ya'll...

should we add, enjoying time with friends i have never met?

people always surprise me with their love and wit....
also, i love the ability to laugh..being able to find things funny in any situation..
sometimes your have to laugh or cry.... i choose laughing.


----------



## Alison (Aug 5, 2005)

Feeling the baby kick
Being a mother


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Aug 5, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> Gotta LOVE a man who is easy to please!


I like to cook, too. Can even do souffles and Danish pastries :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Aug 5, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I like to cook, too. Can even do souffles and Danish pastries :mrgreen:


 ^^ Watching Hertz expand on his thus-far short list of endearing traits.


----------



## Alison (Aug 24, 2005)

Realizing that one big perk of working from home is that you can leave the windows open and feel the cool breeze from the rain and listen to Norah Jones just as loud as you want, the cat doesn't seem to mind! :mrgreen:


----------



## bace (Aug 24, 2005)

Laughter.
Spontanious plans.
Bottle of wine with friends.
Beaches.
Driving.(I miss driving now that I live in the city)
I love it when it snows and there's no wind. Everything is completely calm and still except for the falling snow. It's almost warm out too.


----------



## bace (Aug 24, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> Feeling the baby kick
> Being a mother


 
At 24 I can honestly say that if I COULD afford to start making babies....and I could find a suitable oven to bake one in, I would be the happiest human ever.

I wish I could be a father.


----------



## Traci (Aug 24, 2005)

Bace...you have a twisted way of saying things, but that statement "I wish I could be a Father" was the most vulnerable thing I've seen you say. If you can stay on that track, you'll fit in a bit better here.


----------



## bace (Aug 24, 2005)

*farts*


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 24, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> *farts*



bace, stop farting..i smell glowsticks. :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## bace (Aug 24, 2005)

...that would be "mini" glowticks.


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 24, 2005)

ah yes, im sorry bace...my bad.


----------



## bace (Aug 24, 2005)

All in.


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 24, 2005)

ill call.


----------



## bace (Aug 24, 2005)

*shows pocket bace's*


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 24, 2005)

now THAT was a good comeback. i got 2, 7 offsuit.


----------



## Traci (Aug 24, 2005)

Back on the subject...the simple things
Giving a hug to someone in need, before they realize they need it.
Do something nice for a friend, just because.
Hearing "I love you" from my Mom (and Dad before he died).
Big kisses from my Mom's dog, because she's sooo happy to see me!


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 24, 2005)

bringing OJ to a sick girlfriend because you care
Holding hands when you ARENT out and about
light kisses on the neck when you both wake up in the morning


----------



## Corry (Aug 24, 2005)

Walking in the kitchen, and seeing the chicken sitting out to thaw...cuz I know it means my man will be here by supper time.


----------



## bace (Aug 24, 2005)

Music.
Coldplay.
Buildups in electronic music.


----------



## anicole (Aug 24, 2005)

Sweet Tea from Sonic (okay, THREE sweet teas from Sonic...)
A best friend that will help you hide the evidence
Fudge topping straight out of the jar at 2:15 a.m.


----------



## santino (Aug 24, 2005)

night
a glass of dry gin
foggy days
a walk in the forest
meetups with friends
black coffee and some other stuff..


----------



## bace (Aug 24, 2005)

People watching.
Being a part of a large crowd.
Entertaining people.


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 24, 2005)

Cheese pizza with no sauce
the soft hum of the fan
soft sheets
confidence


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 24, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Being a part of a large crowd.


Why would you want to be part of a crowd?
Just curious... because I personally like to stand out and be noticed.


----------



## Scurra (Aug 24, 2005)

the smell of fresh bread.
cinnamon (I have cravings we can't get dentyne gum over here).
the feeling right before a thunder storm.
summer rain.


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 24, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Why would you want to be part of a crowd?
> Just curious... because I personally like to stand out and be noticed.




geez, we couldnt have guessed!!!


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 24, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> geez, we couldnt have guessed!!!


I tried to stay quiet about it...


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 24, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> ...that would be "mini" glowticks.



What exactly is a _glowtick_? :lmao:


----------



## 'Daniel' (Aug 24, 2005)

The feeling in the air when it's been warm and its just about to rain, the air seems to beocme electrified, that is amazing.


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 24, 2005)

Daniel said:
			
		

> The feeling in the air when it's been warm and its just about to rain, the air seems to beocme electrified, that is amazing.


yeah..... that's usually a sign you're about to get struck by lightning...


----------



## 'Daniel' (Aug 24, 2005)

:lmao:  You know what I mean, maybe not 

Another one - falling asleep straight away then waking up totally refreshed.  It never happens to me except on a few occasions so i treasure it.:thumbup:


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 24, 2005)

Having the ability to walk...and see..and smell...and hear...


----------



## bace (Aug 25, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Why would you want to be part of a crowd?
> Just curious... because I personally like to stand out and be noticed.


 
Guess I worded that wrong.

When you're part of a large crowd of people there's a certain energy around you. Especially when they're part of a movement. Or all chearing for some kind of entertainer.

Come on man. Stand out and be noticed? That's not like me at all.


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 25, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Come on man. Stand out and be noticed? That's not like me at all.


Well, I knew that from the start...
I have the same feelings.... just sit back and blend in... 





:mrgreen:


----------

